

Poker Pros Battle Artificial Intelligence to a Statistical Draw - sasvari
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/computing/software/poker-pros-battle-artificial-intelligence-to-statistical-draw

======
keeganpoppen
this is very cool, but i feel like playing heads-up is kind of a completely
different game from texas hold 'em w/ 3+ players. when you see ties over that
many hands that just makes me think that both sides could be playing basically
"optimally" based on on their cards and both players' chip stacks. on the
other hand, i don't know that there is any "optimal" strategy once the game
becomes three or more players.

sort of like how you could argue that the only numbers that matter are zero,
one, and infinity-- this setup is firmly in the "one" camp, whereas normal
hold 'em (and, presumably, many aspects of life) seem to be closer to
"infinity". or perhaps i'm wrong and adding additional players would only
scale the complexity linearly for Claudico et al. (no idea how it scales for
human players).

